# المنتديات العامة > منتدى الترحيب والتهاني >  >  شهر رمضان 1436

## ماهر علي

شهر رمضان 1436
تخيلو اني رجعت لكم بعد غياب 8 سنوات

بس على شان اقول لكم اني مو ناسيكم 

و ذي فرصة انها اول ليلة في رمضان 

و اقول 

كل عام و انتم قريبين من قلبي

:) 

اخوكم / ابو جواد - ماهر علي 

اسمي المستعار ( محبوب ) سابقاً

----------

